# A word of caution



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Just returned from an 18 day trip through France calling at among other places Avignon, Lake Garda, Nice, Venice and the French Alps.

Had a great time but want to give a word of caution. Many camping sites even those advertised in key camping guides are giving inacurate information regarding the number of pitches available. There are in too many instances far fewer pitches than advertised because of the introduction of static units which on some camp sites are now taking up as much as 50% of the available space. This provided a problem for us in May it will provide a greater problem for those visiting at peak periods. 

Is this a trend that others have noticed? What are the implications for those of us who travel by motorhome or caravan? Is it a development that is likely to continue? Your observations would be appreciated
Tiggs


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Tiggs said:


> Just returned from an 18 day trip through France calling at among other places Avignon, Lake Garda, Nice, Venice and the French Alps.
> 
> Had a great time but want to give a word of caution. Many camping sites even those advertised in key camping guides are giving inacurate information regarding the number of pitches available. There are in too many instances far fewer pitches than advertised because of the introduction of static units which on some camp sites are now taking up as much as 50% of the available space. This provided a problem for us in May it will provide a greater problem for those visiting at peak periods.
> 
> ...


I think they make more money from statics. Commission on the sale for a start, site is permanantly booked, elec and gas charges are greater and the occupants will spend more money in their resturants and shop.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A sweeping statement Pusser but not necessarily true.

We have 2 mobile homes on a Castels site in the Perigord vert, one of which we let and the other we keep for ouselves and use it as a base for touring.
Most of the mobilehomes on his campsite are owned by British and Dutch although he does own some himself.

The campsite owner takes no commission on sales and even allowed us to take one a few years old which we had in England. The gas and electricity are a fixed annual charge and much less than we were paying in England.
The major incentive for the owner is the guaranteed annual rent which obviously pays whether let or not. These will cover some of his fixed costs.He lets ours for us and takes 15% of the earned rental.

Even with the mobilehomes he has a large number of pitches available for tents, caravans and motorhomes. 
Where is it? 40 miles sw of Limoges. http://www.verdoyer.fr/


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> A sweeping statement Pusser but not necessarily true.
> 
> We have 2 mobile homes on a Castels site in the Perigord vert, one of which we let and the other we keep for ouselves and use it as a base for touring.
> Most of the mobilehomes on his campsite are owned by British and Dutch although he does own some himself.
> ...


I may have made a sweeping statement and there are always exceptions to the rule but I am pretty sure my sweeping statement is more common than the facilities your site offers. Sounds like you have a really good site owner.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Blimey that lot in 18 days Tiggs i am surprised you had time to rest.

I have motorhomed in France for some years using mainly Municipal sites which were originally established i understand to produce a small revenue for the commune in which they are situated.

With a general move from caravans which usually stay still for a week or more to motorhmes which not only move frequently and have the use of aires or free parking the commune found itself beginning to loose money it had once used for improving the borough.The immediate answer seems to be holiday sheds,statics or even worse those Triggano tents that hold mainly ,noisy families of 20.
I wiped two from my list of favourites this Spring because 1)no longer a resident warden 2)letting of old permanant caravans to young people who how shall we put it lacked social and camping skills. .

As i have preached on other forums' if 6/7 euro per night municipals are not used they will gradually cease to exist as as we understand them.
Commercial sites must be under similar pressure.

Ah well worry about it in the Autumn.Off to the 'dont walk here dont walk there 'beach with the dog.At least the rain keeps the Motorhomers away :evil:


----------

